# Second year hunter, newbie for morels.



## macdoes (Feb 25, 2013)

Second year hunter of mushrooms, first year for morels. Last year found chantrels, black trumpet, oysters, and various other types. Just went out today looking for morels. Did not find any... Maybe too early. Wish everybody luck this year!


----------



## morelcartel (Mar 1, 2013)

Way too early. Weather too cold still. Judging by weather and plants it should be another three weeks at the very least. Check the soil temperature online. You will want soil temperatures around 53 degrees. I would look for consistent temperatures in the 50's at night time before you worry about the elusive voluptuous morels making their presence known. I follow weather and soil temps like hound dog follows scent. Put your hands in your pockets and wait a few weeks. In my opinion the movie Field of Dreams should have been made about Morels. The saying would have said "If you wait they will come" instead of "if you build it they will come". (Sorry for the movie reference)


----------



## macdoes (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Morelcartel. I went out to another place on Wednesday. Nothing was found either but based on your information, that was to be expected. I've got a meat thermometer that I tested the soil temps with: 46 F . I am using this opportunity to potentially get my bearings.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

There was a find in Georgia today. Check morel hunters dot com.


----------



## macdoes (Feb 25, 2013)

Third day out today. Stopped short due to rain. Nothing yet.


----------



## chrismatherly (Oct 21, 2012)

They are rocking now in GA!

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------



## macdoes (Feb 25, 2013)

Not quite yet around me - or maybe they are, I'm just not looking in the right place or need to get my eyes checked!


----------



## chrismatherly (Oct 21, 2012)

very specific here... along creeks in bottomlands under ash trees! sandy soil! not too wet


----------



## macdoes (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks! That's the type of areas I have been searching. That and with privets. Dense areas. Not sure specifically about the ash but on a street around the corner, I was informed there were morels growing in the front yard. This was a few years ago before I became interested in mushrooms.

I've also went to another area close to the Chattahooche last week.


----------



## macdoes (Feb 25, 2013)

Morels - 5, Me - 0

Out again 3/21 and 3/28. Looking in creek bottoms, around poplars, privets abound, sandy wet soil. 

Nothing yet. I am inside the perimeter - too early?


----------



## morelcartel (Mar 1, 2013)

I am 45 minutes NE of Atlanta. If the weather I have seen for the next week is accurate we should be seeing decent size morels within about 7-10 days. If you are a rookie and do not have your spots picked out you should be scouting now. It will be "go time" very soon.


----------



## macdoes (Feb 25, 2013)

New Count - Morels 7 - Me 0

Went on Easter 2 hours south of Atlanta. Swampy but not too wet sandy soil, multitude of trees, some poplar and still trying to ID ash trees. 

Went yesterday - Another creek bed with many poplars but no ash. Nothing yet.


----------



## jmorel (Oct 18, 2012)

Morelcartel, I hunted your area NW of Atlanta on the 29th March, there was no ground cover at that time. Red buds were out but the morels were not.... Saw what I beleive were tulip popular and white pine in the park I chose...noticed a lot of sycamore along the bottoms which probably yeild later. Was just passing through, hope I hit it better next year.


----------



## kennesawlen (Apr 10, 2013)

Cobb County, haven't hunted in Georgia before. But alas after 8 hours found one lonely morel today. Still it's a start.


----------

